# Homemade rod jig



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Howdy all,

Well, I (like many others) am kind of a DIY freak. So, I decided I want to try my hand at rod building. I already have a plan for the first rod I want to put together, but I didn't want to spend the money on a professionally build rod jig. So, I made one. Well, correction - my old man and I made one. It's very simple. A couple of pieces of 1 x 4 pine, some decent paint, and some craft store felt. If anyone is actually interested, I'll be happy to give more details on the build. The only things not pictured are the painted thread sled and the floating piece I've yet to paint.


----------

